# When did you know your puppy was ready to show



## overtheoxer (Feb 2, 2015)

I have an 8 month male. I've been working with him fairly regularly to get him ready for his first show. We've attended a few handing classes. Not much offered in the Dallas Ft. Worth area that works with my schedule, so I attend when I can.

Is it a waste of money to take my puppy to a show to get show experience? I know people do it with horses, just wodering if it's a good idea with a dog. There is a show in March that I was thinking about. I really want to get him ready by July.

I know his dad didn't get his first point until he was almost 2 and I am told his line matures slowly.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't know what type of shows (AKC, UKC, SV etc..) but as for me, I took my male to a well known show handler in the area the day before the show to practice gaiting and stuff. Thats it. I practiced stacking him and handling him since he was young, so he was used to being manipulated. Anyway, when he was about 1.5 years old, I entered him in an SV show just for fun, and he ended up doing great. I don't think its a waste of time, I gained ALOT of information and experience from that one long day at a dog show, and SV shows are so hard to find here, so I try and enter any show in the area that pops up. 

I say go for it. You guys will gain some experience, and have fun. What's the harm?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Go for it! I showed my girls when they were that age. Have fun.


----------



## overtheoxer (Feb 2, 2015)

I will do AKC shows. Just talked to my dad today. He says go for it! Thanks for the advise. Can't wait to get started.


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

iv been training my boy since he was about 4-5 months old. stacking, being touched, measured, have teeth shown, have his man jewellery touched. Most importantly heeling on command and pulling out on command. 
at an sv show the Judge will make you walk in a straight line back and forward in an individual, this is to assess the correctness of legs. if they pull it can make things look funny. 
and it takes a bit of training to have a dog pull out in front and stay in a trot. especially when their is lots of people double handling screaming their dogs names out, using squeaky toys etc. 
there is also a gun test at German sv. although most gsd are fine i have seen some startled by it before especially if they have never herd it before or if they are in an unfamiliar place
just like anything lots of training will help improving chances of doing well.

what sort of show do you plan on showing in?


----------



## overtheoxer (Feb 2, 2015)

d4mmo said:


> iv been training my boy since he was about 4-5 months old. stacking, being touched, measured, have teeth shown, have his man jewellery touched. Most importantly heeling on command and pulling out on command.
> at an sv show the Judge will make you walk in a straight line back and forward in an individual, this is to assess the correctness of legs. if they pull it can make things look funny.
> and it takes a bit of training to have a dog pull out in front and stay in a trot. especially when their is lots of people double handling screaming their dogs names out, using squeaky toys etc.
> there is also a gun test at German sv. although most gsd are fine i have seen some startled by it before especially if they have never herd it before or if they are in an unfamiliar place
> ...


I plan to do AKC conformation shows. I started working with him about 2 months ago. He moves out for me rather well. With bait, he fine with inspection. 
We are having issues with stacking and the judges approach. He loves the judge! Just a little too much....


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

overtheoxer said:


> We are having issues with stacking and the judges approach. He loves the judge! Just a little too much....



Not a bad problem to have really. And luckily most judges seem to be pretty forgiving of puppies being puppies. In one of Sage's first shows, the judge told my handler "that's the silliest puppy I've ever seen". Down the road that same judge gave her her first points. She was a little better behaved by then.


----------

